# Need 55 gallon glass tops (two of them)



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone have some 55 gallon glass tops they want to part with? 

Same for 10 gallons but I don't NEED them right now. 

Also, what forum(s) might be good to post in, especially those that cover our general area? I was thinking of a GCAS related area on APC but am not familiar with it. 

PM me if you have some for sale. 

Thanks!!!

Donald Hellen


----------

